# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Get to know Marcus Davis

## soo2bhuge

BEYOND THE HYPE: GET TO KNOW MARCUS DAVIS
By Editor | September 27, 2007


NAME: MARCUS DAVIS

ALIAS: THE IRISH HAND GERNADE

UFC WELTERWEIGHT CONTENDER 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Favorite movie(s)?

Boondock Saints, Star Wars, Brave Heart and Kill Bill

Favorite TV show(s)?

Law and Order (all versions) and Heroes

First car?

1975 Buick Sky Lark 

Celebrity crush?

Jessica Alba

Musical preference?

Cake, Ben Folds, Drop Kick Murphy's, Elvis, Frank Sinatra

First job?

Dish washer at Bonanza

Favorite animal?

Teagues and Monitors

Favorite food/meal?

Potato (all ways prepared), pineapple, seafood, Italian

Favorite junk food?

Cookies (all kinds)

Hobbies/Interests?

Video games (Xbox 360), computers (video editing) and fighting

Childhood hero(es)?

Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris 

Favorite fight(s)?

Marvelous Marvin Hagler vs. Tommy Hearns, Mickey Ward fights and me Vs Paul Taylor

Favorite fighter(s) to watch?

Rich Franklin, Jorge Gurgel, Ken Florian

Pre-fight ritual?

None. The only thing consistent that I do is pray.

If you could fight anyone in time, who would it be?

I don't know, it would be cool to fight Bruce Lee to just do it. 

If you were a superhero, which one would you be?

Spiderman is my favorite.

Greatest moment?

KO in Ireland over Jason Tan

Most painful moment?

Any loss I've had hurt pretty bad 

Most embarrassing moment?

I'm never embarrassed. I just don't care about looking stupid.

If you weren't a fighter, what would you be doing?

I would either be a Herpetologist or in jail for fighting

Bonus: Name something that most people don't know about you?

I'm really geeky and I'm a reptile freak.

----------

